# guadalajara



## noel_christy (Jun 8, 2011)

hi, i am moving to guadalajara in sept and was wondering if there are any irish/english people living there that could give me some info on the place!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

noel_christy said:


> hi, i am moving to guadalajara in sept and was wondering if there are any irish/english people living there that could give me some info on the place!


Dont you fancy input from the Scots and Welsh then? 

Welcome to the forum noel


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, don't live there, but have visited a few times and it's a lovely town.
Unusual to be going to Guadalajara...


----------



## noel_christy (Jun 8, 2011)

i am doing an assistantship with british council and thats were i have been placed.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry, don't live there, but have visited a few times and it's a lovely town.
> Unusual to be going to Guadalajara...


Strangely I was looking at it the other day as a destination for one of our next trips


----------



## noel_christy (Jun 8, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Dont you fancy input from the Scots and Welsh then?
> 
> Welcome to the forum noel


sorry, i would really appreciate info from anyone.lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

noel_christy said:


> sorry, i would really appreciate info from anyone.lol


I suspect opinions may be limited, as I dont think anyone here lives there. How long are you going to be working here for?


----------



## noel_christy (Jun 8, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> I suspect opinions may be limited, as I dont think anyone here lives there. How long are you going to be working here for?


i was thinking that myself, but thought it was worth a try. i will be there for at least one school year. how does the spainsh healthcare system work?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

noel_christy said:


> i was thinking that myself, but thought it was worth a try. i will be there for at least one school year. how does the spainsh healthcare system work?



Hmmm .... well, normally quite well. People who move here permanently get up to 2 years Spanish health care if they apply to DWP Newcastle before they move. However, you will I guess be temporary and still a UK resident. You have an EHIC card I suppose that will cover you for emergency treatment? Wont the authority cover you with private health care for 12 months?


----------



## noel_christy (Jun 8, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Hmmm .... well, normally quite well. People who move here permanently get up to 2 years Spanish health care if they apply to DWP Newcastle before they move. However, you will I guess be temporary and still a UK resident. You have an EHIC card I suppose that will cover you for emergency treatment? Wont the authority cover you with private health care for 12 months?


i am not too sure if they do cover me but its something to look into, thanks!


----------

